# How much do you think a neck repair affects a guitars value?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Of course Im talking about Gibsons here 

Just wondering how much ppl here think this common but significant occurrence would impact a guitars value vs. one that has never been broken?
Maybe % is the best way to express the difference?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I can't comment on a number, but I can say for sure that a neck repair absolutely destroys the value - to the point where you're better off keeping it because you're just going to give it away if you try and sell it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I would expect to pay 300-400$ less.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

funny thing is, if the repair is properly done. it can (not always, of course) actually improve the guitar.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm going to assume that you're buying, not selling. It depends to a large extent on whether you're buying a keeper or if you're concerned about re-sale value. If I were buying a keeper, I would be less concerned about the repair. Of course, a buyer is going to leverage the price based on the repair so regardless it will ultimately affect the price down the road if you decide to sell. Also, I think it depends on the guitar. If it is vintage I think the price may be less affected. If the guitar is a beater and/or not a particularly desired model, the break could potentially ruin the value as mentioned above. To put it another way, I would be much more inclined to buy a 50's Junior with a headstock repair than a current Standard. All of this is assuming the repair is well done. 

To answer your original question, I'll stick my neck out and suggest that for a more desirable model (vintage or recent Historic) you're probably looking at a price reduction of 30%-40%. If it's a beater, all bets are off.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to say "by _at least _1/3 and usually not more than 50%, on average". I see modern Standards with repaired necks selling for $800-$1K all the time for example. If the repair is solid and you're really not concerned, those LP's can be real bargains IMO.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The standard price reduction that I use for a neck break repair or a refin is usually 50%. If it is a particularly rare guitar with very few samples in existence the percentage would be less. I agree with Cheezyridr that some neck repairs (if done properly) can make the neck stronger. If it's an amateur job then the percentage is higher. I have a '57 Martin 00-18 that suffered a nasty neck break (don't ask) but the luthier did an incredible job on it. Although you can still see a scar, you can't feel it and I believe the tone has improved. Go figure.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think I would ever be comfortable buying a neck fix guitar. I agree with what Swervin posted though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If you go by Kijiji/Craigslist prices, it not only doesn't affect the value it INCREASES it in some cases lol.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Having gone through this experience I can tell you that you will lose at least 40% of resale value. If you can keep it, your better off. Even with a very high quality fix,buyers can not get over it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd look for 50% off. You have to keep in mind, some day you might want to sell it.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I think anyone is better off fixing it for themselves and keeping it for nostalgia instead of losing a huge chunk in a resale.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

I wouldn't buy a neck-repaired guitar from someone I didn't, for an instrument I didn't the know the history of. Not for any reasonable (to the seller, at least) amount of money. It's just not worth the hassel and the potential heartbreak.

Fix it. Play it. Love it. Pass it down.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

1/2 off is pretty normal, but don't let a neck repair scare you off from a guitar (especially a gibson) - if done well they still work fine.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Not all headstock repairs are equal. Some are expertly done and some look absolutely brutal. In round figures, I'd guess about 25-30% off a guitar with an expert repair done and 50% off a hatchet job on average.

Have a buddy named Jay Kolanda of NTL Guitar in Nashville who has worked on many artist guitars for Gibson Custom Shop and his own business - anything from setups, custom work all the way to major repairs. He's been entrusted to work on instruments for the likes of Gary Rossington, Rickey Medlocke, Ted Nugent, Peter Frampton, etc. He'd be one of the very few pros I'd trust to do a headstock repair job the right way if it was a half decent guitar. Check his "repairs" tab: http://www.ntlguitar.com/


----------

